# How Stupid Is This!?



## VolvoL60F

Read this news artical and tell me how stupid this is.

http://www.wcsh6.com/news/story.aspx?storyid=147342&catid=2


----------



## 02powerstroke

I agree with it fully every tom dick and Harry has amber lights all over everything now from trash trucks to whatever the public no longer has any regard for amber it takes blue to get a reaction out of people


----------



## cretebaby

02powerstroke;1233468 said:


> I agree with it fully every tom dick and Harry has amber lights all over everything now from trash trucks to whatever the public no longer has any regard for amber it takes blue to get a reaction out of people


Ditto........


----------



## snocrete

excessive lights on trucks is gay.


----------



## DJ Contracting

I maybe the minority no really I'm am the minority lol, but I agree with the article somewhat...way to many people drive with them on.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Dont get me wrong I have 2 grill lights a mini light bar and body lights in the rear, HOWEVER I plow city streets and when I'm off the clock the lights are off. I saw a dodge last snow storm that looked made a state police cruiser look like a auto-zone rotating light and its like why? my favorite part is he was plowing a parking lot...


----------



## DJ Contracting

02powerstroke;1233484 said:


> Dont get me wrong I have 2 grill lights a mini light bar and body lights in the rear, HOWEVER I plow city streets and when I'm off the clock the lights are off. I saw a dodge last snow storm that looked made a state police cruiser look like a auto-zone rotating light and its like why? my favorite part is he was plowing a parking lot...


The lot was probably closed too


----------



## VolvoL60F

Its not that, if you have your lights on everyone is going to see them, no matter if its a DOT plow or just your pick up, no one is going to get used to the lights and not notice them, if you can't notice those bright lights your blind if it only takes blue for you to notice, you guys are missing the point of the story. Whoever watched the video next to the artical, the cop is a moron to.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Right and when it snows EVERY dump truck, town truck, landscaper, 2wd s-10 with a snow blower in the back has "lights" going people get numb to it. When every vehicle has lights what makes it stand out?


----------



## DJ Contracting

VolvoL60F;1233495 said:


> Its not that, if you have your lights on everyone is going to see them, no matter if its a DOT plow or just your pick up, no one is going to get used to the lights and not notice them, if you can't notice those bright lights your blind if it only takes blue for you to notice, you guys are missing the point of the story. Whoever watched the video next to the artical, the cop is a moron to.


I just watched the video and still agree with the story, there is NO NEED for contractors to run from job to job with their lights on period.


----------



## busydaddy

after coming through chicagos "snow emergency" on wed am. There were two clowns driving on the interstate with amber lights flashing and not even a plow harness on the truck. Ok if you are in a car but the strobes were at eye level in my tractor trailer. Common sense should be enough but too many stupid people with no sense. When plowing or in the case of an accident to make your self more visible ok but to travel from job to job i think the" off switch" should be used


----------



## ff610

For my guys its mandatory to use warning lights when in a lot. We take care of a lot of large properties with multiple corners, equipment to plow around such as semi trailers etc, and many of them have traffic at least 16 hours a day and some 24. They are also instructed to turn their warning lights off once they leave the job site. Unless, certain circumstances warrant leaving them on such as the blizzard we had last week. They were leaving them on for safety. Why would you increase your risk and run with no warning devises just because John Q public says he's used to warning lights?? So anyone run reverse alarms? I do, and guess what, If someone backed up over someone god forbid, at least you've done everything in your power to warn people. You'll get hung either way I'm sure but at least you made some sort of an attempt.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Were not talking about plowing.... people that just drive around with lights on. why do you needs lights on if not working? whats the point your driving a truck still smaller in every dimension than a semi or large dump truck. I understand running lights if you have a 10 wheeler with an 12ft highway plow plowing or not your taking up more than NORMAL, But all these trucks with 7.5ft-8ft 9ft whatever blades running around looking like a small carnival ride is more likely to cause an accident than anything else. I had a guy come at me last storm with 10 strobe light bar full corner strobes I almost drove into the woods being blinded....


----------



## ff610

02powerstroke;1233739 said:


> Were not talking about plowing.... people that just drive around with lights on. why do you needs lights on if not working? whats the point your driving a truck still smaller in every dimension than a semi or large dump truck. I understand running lights if you have a 10 wheeler with an 12ft highway plow plowing or not your taking up more than NORMAL, But all these trucks with 7.5ft-8ft 9ft whatever blades running around looking like a small carnival ride is more likely to cause an accident than anything else. I had a guy come at me last storm with 10 strobe light bar full corner strobes I almost drove into the woods being blinded....


Agreed. There's a time and place for everything, and a time and place for blanket parties with some of these clowns.


----------



## Maleko

Ok, .
Yes i am one of those guys with way to many lights on my truck that is frowned upon here from time to time. hey its my truck ill do what i like.....

If i do run with my lights on from job to job its only with 1 light on, my mini pinnacle. it is mostly when the weather is bad, Heavy snow , heavy traffic etc.. I have noticed when my lights are on on the road, other drivers are more cautious, stay further back etc... This i like, it means they NOTICE me... So they are more careful.

Mostly everyone that plows around here runs with their lights on from job to job, I dont see a problem with it.

I have driven past plenty cops , been right next to them at the stop lights etc. Not once has anyone said anything to me, or anyone else i know.

Im not running stop lights or stop signs, i obey the law, yes there is a law that says you need a permit to run Amber's on the roads, but its not enforced. 
People do it when the weather is bad, not on a sunny 50 degree day.

I NOTICE flashing lights, it makes me aware of whats around, I believe it makes people more cautious. Thats just my thoughts..


----------



## StormRanger

No one around here shuts their lights off while theyre driving, its pretty annoying, I mean, whats it take to flip the switch.....1 second? maybe 2? 

Correct me if im wrong, but if your on private property plowing, you can have whatever lights you want on, right? I have clear strobes, don't really care that they're illegal because I don't run them on the road.


----------



## PTSolutions

you people and those cops are crazy if you think im going to flip my lights on and off each time i back into a street that i have 15-20 driveways on.


----------



## Dissociative

you guys aint got nuthing on my boy Jazy,,,,he runs all these lights in a public storage lot plowing..LOL

hes a nut...i run mostly my amber window lights and my 2 strobes in reverse lights sometimes..

http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos#p/u/0/A6Fkl95Cqkw


----------



## Dissociative

my buddy ekohler also plows with 16 strobes on......equally a nut..

this thing is a rolling disco show...all strobe is crazy

http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos#p/u/1/B-qUXomUciw


----------



## forbidden

How's about trying the off switch when you are not actively working then? How are you different than any other vehicle on the road when you are not working? Your flashing light show is to stoke your own ego if you think you need to drive around from site to site with your warning lights on. What are you trying to warn people of when you drive from site to site? Your erratic driving behaviour? "Stay back, I'm armed with a plow and I know how to use it". Common sense is free out in the field, I suggest you flashing light show guys go and get some and start to use it. You are classified as NORMAL driving public when you are on a roadway or highway and you are not employed to be clearing or doing commercial activities on such a roadway or highway. A parking lot or place you are contracted to be working on, different story altogether.

You guys are a hazard and I don't care if your ego can't accept it. The day that you cause an accident from your flashing light show while on a roadway or highway is the day that the person in the accident sues your a$$ off, that is the day that your EGO just wrote a cheque for the other guy to cash. Do you think it will be worth it then?


----------



## justme-

Well, I have to join in one of these finally after all these years. Too many plow trucks around here DON'T run lights, at all. Too many around here also thing corner strobes and HAW in their headlights (illegal to have installed in MA, never mind on) are good warning when they are not visible with the blade lifted or from most oblique angles....

I run a twin rotator on the roof, and often run it between clients (most clients are only a mile or 2 apart tops), especially in bad weather (heavy snow, blowing, etc). I'm about to add a couple more mini lights to the rear corners because I have been having more and more trouble with people "seeing" me backing out or certain clients locations. There are enough issues with trucks passing in opposite directions with blades on and having limited space, especially this winter with snowbanks taking up so much of the roads, sometimes the light is what catches the other driver's attention and makes them realize there is a truck and plow coming the other way- maybe I should put down the phone, stop texting, pay attention...I've seen it many times just this season from cars to other plow drivers.

I have no need for a mobile disco, but I'm looking out for myself both to avoid being hit and the liability of not being seen. Parking lots and storage complexes are the worst- always some idiot blazing through- the even when the store and lot are closed... if drivers were paying attention to the road around them instead of their Iphones and such there would be much less need for all the lights- the ones who are conditioned to not see the ambers from over exposure are the same idiots who are a danger on the road anyway.


----------



## Maleko

forbidden;1234015 said:


> How's about trying the off switch when you are not actively working then? How are you different than any other vehicle on the road when you are not working? Your flashing light show is to stoke your own ego if you think you need to drive around from site to site with your warning lights on. What are you trying to warn people of when you drive from site to site? Your erratic driving behaviour? "Stay back, I'm armed with a plow and I know how to use it". Common sense is free out in the field, I suggest you flashing light show guys go and get some and start to use it. You are classified as NORMAL driving public when you are on a roadway or highway and you are not employed to be clearing or doing commercial activities on such a roadway or highway. A parking lot or place you are contracted to be working on, different story altogether.
> 
> You guys are a hazard and I don't care if your ego can't accept it. The day that you cause an accident from your flashing light show while on a roadway or highway is the day that the person in the accident sues your a$$ off, that is the day that your EGO just wrote a cheque for the other guy to cash. Do you think it will be worth it then?


Can you please explain how this is an EGO thing?
How is it different from someone having nice rims, paint etc??

Does this mean they want everyone to LOOK at them ?

If it bothers you That much call the cops then. bet they dont do anything.

Think, What do you do when you see any type of flashing light? you slow down and proceed with caution right? Im not saying i have my lights on for people to slow for me but, at least they will see me before they see you with no lights on.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

Lights have nothing to do with ego, thats the most ******** thing i've ever heard. I think everyone should run lights with the blade down or up. Without the plow or sander, then thats a different story. We have 8foot+ metal things hanging off our trucks, they're an extra hazard on a public road, especially around here where 2 lane roads are now reduced to 1.5 or even 1 lane roads, especially the narrower rural roads, with all the extra snow. Who gives a S___T who has more lights then the other guy. people like to have them, but yes sometimes you can go too far with them. Bottom line, I get so pissed when people dont slow down or stop for me when i'm backing out of driveways or turning around in the street. i keep my lights running about 95% of the time, and yet people still think they can squeeze by me or fly by with out a single care. lights or no lights, people will still be stupid and careless on the road around plow trucks, but i'de rather be noticed somewhat with them, then be unnoticed without them. And if you get into an accident (someone hits you, etc), the insurance companies are going to ask, "did you have your warning lights on?" when you say no, who's fault is it going to be then?

And as far as hide a way strobes in Mass, ive never heard or seen anyone ticketed for having them, thats just stupid.


----------



## topdj

I run a quad rotators on a code 3 light bar its older, I turn off 2 of the 4 between jobs, I found that running between jobs I get passed and people pull in front of me not noticing the plow they come close to hitting it. Since they are passing me then pulling in too soon this would look like I hit them. I rather run some light then have that happen.


----------



## tuna

The worst offenders are tow truck drivers,specifically ramp truck drivers who have lights on when there is no car on the tow bar just just one on the bed.There is no reason for them to run lights when the tail lights of the truck are not obscured.


----------



## 7d9_z28

i think its ridiculous when people ARE plowing, at NIGHT, backing into the ROAD, with NO lights on. some ive seen this season have a light on the roof and its not on. its always one extreme or the other. i turn mine off between jobs, except the day of the blizzard. the wind was blowing snow so bad visibility dropped to zero at points. so i left my lightbar on. there was a guy following me, and i turned into a driveway i was going to plow, he pulled up and THANKED me for having them on, cause thats how he knew where the road was! so, in extreme scenarios, im a believer in driving with the lights on


----------



## kitn1mcc

i like how he said strobe lights are illiegal so i guess only rotars


----------



## STIHL GUY

DJ Contracting;1233577 said:


> I just watched the video and still agree with the story, there is NO NEED for contractors to run from job to job with their lights on period.


i agree...amber lights are good for warning people that you are backing into the street and doing a driveway but there is no need for them to be on between accounts when your just driving not plowing.


----------



## maverjohn

This is saftey or Ego all over again.
I don't run my lights from job to job, unless it's for saftey, I do run all my lights when I get to the next plow job, I don't need them all on but I have a big EGO, IF I put a light on my truck then I'm going to use it and I don't care
If someone dosn't like it, I'ts my truck, my lights, my EGO. Have fun boys


----------



## 02powerstroke

kitn1mcc;1234350 said:


> i like how he said strobe lights are illegal so i guess only rotars


clear or red (the color of most head lights and tail lights) strobes are illegal to display in any direction in MA with out a red light permit.


----------



## PTSolutions

> How's about trying the off switch when you are not actively working then? How are you different than any other vehicle on the road when you are not working? Your flashing light show is to stoke your own ego if you think you need to drive around from site to site with your warning lights on. What are you trying to warn people of when you drive from site to site? Your erratic driving behaviour? "Stay back, I'm armed with a plow and I know how to use it". Common sense is free out in the field, I suggest you flashing light show guys go and get some and start to use it. You are classified as NORMAL driving public when you are on a roadway or highway and you are not employed to be clearing or doing commercial activities on such a roadway or highway. A parking lot or place you are contracted to be working on, different story altogether.
> 
> You guys are a hazard and I don't care if your ego can't accept it. The day that you cause an accident from your flashing light show while on a roadway or highway is the day that the person in the accident sues your a$$ off, that is the day that your EGO just wrote a cheque for the other guy to cash. Do you think it will be worth it then?


yep, i guess its all my ego...

im driving down a road and need to stop and turn into a driveway, you think that D-bag following 5' behind me with snow/ice covered roads is going to make the stop?? I've seen far too many darwin drop-outs on the road.

the light is there to keep people aware that this truck may make maneuvers not typical of the "normal vehicle" driving down the road. even if we are normal driving public, our line of work requires us to do things outside the "normal" realm of the public and people need to be cognisant of that.

now, i am not condoning the use of excessive lights as that is the only situation i see to cause a distraction to other drivers and thereby increasing the chances of an accident, bu 1 or 2 lights designed to increase awareness is going to cause an accident? give me a break, the cause is stupidity and you shouldnt go around pointing blame to anyone other than the moron who doesnt know to exercise greater caution when driving in adverse conditions around contractors who need to do their job.


----------



## PTSolutions

lets clear this up, when you mean driving, do you mean normal daily driving not in the line of working? or do you mean driving from account to account?

if you mean me running to get groceries in my plow truck with plow on and running my lights yes thats stupid. but from account to account during snow or whatever situation then i see no issue with running the lights.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Well my Kenworth is twice the width of a normal car and takes about 5 times longer to stop and weights 80K loaded so I'm going to strobe it out I guess


----------



## DJ Contracting

02powerstroke;1235033 said:


> Well my Kenworth is twice the width of a normal car and takes about 5 times longer to stop and weights 80K loaded so I'm going to strobe it out I guess


LOL I like it :laughing:


----------



## fercho1

DJ Contracting;1233476 said:


> I maybe the minority no really I'm am the minority lol, but I agree with the article somewhat...way to many people drive with them on.


same here unreal


----------



## qualitycut

There is a time and place for it but it is not even close to if a cop had his lights on all the time thats just stupid to even compare the two. Plow trucks are not emergency vehicles people dont even move for the city/ state trucks anyways and they are always running there lights when they are just driving down the road hauling snow. Next time I see a cop sitting at a red light and just flips his lights on to go through the intersection he should get a ticket. I cant even the count the times I see it in a night when I am plowing.


----------



## wizardsr

LOL. All of you goofballs that think you need lights so people "see" you backing out in the road are in for a serious wake up call if you ever get hit. No amount of lights reduce your RESPONSIBILITY to operate your truck in a safe manner, INCLUDING making sure no one is coming before you back out into their RIGHT OF WAY. I like lights, but I NEVER run them between job sites, and I NEVER bully my way around, backing out in front of people, driving differently than normal traffic, etc. just because I have them. If people followed the logic of some of you guys, everything bigger than a civic should have a gazillion blinky lights on the road. Crap, for that matter, slap a dual rotator on the civic too so you don't miss them amongst the other circus acts on the highway...


----------



## PTSolutions

i think there is a bunch of miscommunication going on here.


----------



## Too Stroked

I think some folks may have missed this part from the article:

_"can only be used when a driver is backing out from plowing a driveway or a parking lot."_

So does this mean I have to turn my warning light on only when backing up? Now that would be totally ridiculous - and probably perfectly normal for our lawmakers to put into writing.

Notice I'm staying out of the whole "ego vs. safety" debate.


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## wizardsr

02powerstroke;1235221 said:


>


And Dodge's and Chevy's suck, and Fords rule. What's your point?

(Yes, I'm trolling now)


----------



## qualitycut

I'm guessing the only time you can have them on when in the road is when backing out they can tell you to shut them off on private property. Well actually who knows these days. I guess bottom line when driving on the road not plowing shut them off like most people do.


----------



## forbidden

Protouch, I have to head out right now, duty calls... I will be using my lights as well... I think this is a great discussion to have so that we all perhaps can come up with a viable plan to be the professionals that we all should be. I had a post made up last night but my confuser would not post for some reason. I will respond later tonight.


----------



## M & MD Lawn

Dissociative;1233998 said:


> you guys aint got nuthing on my boy Jazy,,,,he runs all these lights in a public storage lot plowing..LOL
> 
> hes a nut...i run mostly my amber window lights and my 2 strobes in reverse lights sometimes..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos#p/u/0/A6Fkl95Cqkw


OKAY i am the first to say I LOVE STROBES/LED'S but i mean damn thats over doing it, that is excessive for any application, i mean maybe the bosses truck on a costruction crew on the Highway....


----------



## Dissociative

02powerstroke;1235033 said:


> Well my Kenworth is twice the width of a normal car and takes about 5 times longer to stop and weights 80K loaded so I'm going to strobe it out I guess


i wanna help!! :redbouncepurplebou

lets do it.....


----------



## forbidden

DrakeSa*****;1234181 said:


> Lights have nothing to do with ego, thats the most ******** thing i've ever heard.
> 
> *Really? Then turn off your lights when they are not necessary.*
> 
> I think everyone should run lights with the blade down or up.
> 
> *Enlighten me as to why.*
> 
> Without the plow or sander, then thats a different story.
> 
> *Is the Doritos truck bigger than you? It is no different story.*
> 
> We have 8foot+ metal things hanging off our trucks, they're an extra hazard on a public road,
> 
> *And a transport truck is how large yet it is not a rolling light show. Is your plow wider than your mirrors? Are you driving around contrary to the motor vehicle act? You are the hazard. I call BS. *
> 
> especially around here where 2 lane roads are now reduced to 1.5 or even 1 lane roads, especially the narrower rural roads, with all the extra snow.
> 
> *Great, you identified a hazard. Now you know the guy is going to be even closer to you and now you want to blind them while you are at it. Why not pull off to the side of the road like in the end of a driveway and let the person safely get past you? Instead, your train of thought has you a part of the problem and not a solution to it.*
> 
> Who gives a S___T who has more lights then the other guy. people like to have them, but yes sometimes you can go too far with them.
> 
> *It is the people who go too far and are a hazard that are the main problem.*
> 
> Bottom line, I get so pissed when people dont slow down or stop for me when i'm backing out of driveways or turning around in the street.
> 
> *You here again are the problem. You are impatient. You are in care and control of your vehicle. Around here and more than likely there as well, if you are backing up and you hit another vehicle, you are 100% at fault. Especially backing out of a driveway into oncoming traffic that has the right of way. Just because you have safety lighting on does not make you invincible or give you the right of way. How much $ would you lose by being in a accident and putting your truck out of service as well?*
> 
> i keep my lights running about 95% of the time, and yet people still think they can squeeze by me or fly by with out a single care.
> 
> *If you are on a highway or roadway and between work sites, you have ZERO need to have hazard lights on. You are traffic on the road just like everyone else who may be there save for emergency services enroute to an emergency or people contracted to be working on the road.*
> 
> lights or no lights, people will still be stupid and careless on the road around plow trucks, but i'de rather be noticed somewhat with them, then be unnoticed without them.
> 
> *the general driving public are risk takers, as are you if you can't wrap your head around the possibly illegal use of safety lighting (check your laws) and the effects that your lights has on other traffic IF you are a rolling light show travelling on a highway or roadway between work sites.*
> 
> And if you get into an accident (someone hits you, etc), the insurance companies are going to ask, "did you have your warning lights on?" when you say no, who's fault is it going to be then?
> 
> *any competent lawyer is going to look into your motor vehicle act first to see if your use of lights is authorized if this accident was on a roadway. Next they are going to ask for a full on demo of your rolling light show. All they need to do is show adequate proof that your lights were blinding and that there was no need for them to be activated to make you a major part of the problem.*
> 
> And as far as hide a way strobes in Mass, ive never heard or seen anyone ticketed for having them, thats just stupid.


*Speaking from the other side of the fence, I have seen people ticketed for improper use of lighting on a vehicle. Some of us do not only plow for a living.*

If you are actively working on a site or are about to pull into or out of a site, then sure, light up as much as you like. If you are on a roadway travelling from site to site, you have ZERO reason to have your rolling light show endangering others. I read one comment that a person activated his lights in highly inclement weather and got thanked by someone folling him. I would agree that this would be an ideal use of safety lighting.


----------



## Dr Who

tuna;1234271 said:


> The worst offenders are tow truck drivers,specifically ramp truck drivers who have lights on when there is no car on the tow bar just just one on the bed.There is no reason for them to run lights when the tail lights of the truck are not obscured.


Now here that is illegal, if you are towing with a sling/wheel lift or have one on a rollback/flat bed you must run the lights, or they will give you a ticket. If you are hauling a car on a trailer, then you are ok...

as for plowing, I do not see the need for all the lights, one rotate light on top is enough to see, I only use my hazard lights as well as many other people the 6 lights flashing is enough for anyone to see that I am doing something not normal.

No matter what you do, there are going to be morons that do not see you and try to drive over you, run up on you or do other stupid things. 
Your truck could be lit up like the Griswold's house at Christmas and some moron would hit you and say they did not see you

We have no laws
No we have no laws about what type of lights we can run, as long as its not blue or red or the combo of. Anything else is fair game to put on your truck and I would think that you can run them 24/7 as long as you are not trying to run lights or act like a police/fire fighter/EMT.

Me, I think its dumb to run them on the road, unless its crappy out and viz is low. But I do not pay any mind to it, "Yep, they got blinky lights..."

I posted this on another thread.

"I just like to run around with ALL my lights OFF, The truck has daytime running lights that I can not turn off, so I paint them black..

I do Stealth snow plowing, Ninja style, I sneak in, plow the snow and sneak off to my next victim. No ever knows were I am....

Oh wait, what is that big yellow thing on the front? crap!"


----------



## LunchBox

02powerstroke;1233739 said:


> Were not talking about plowing.... people that just drive around with lights on. why do you needs lights on if not working? whats the point your driving a truck still smaller in every dimension than a semi or large dump truck. I understand running lights if you have a 10 wheeler with an 12ft highway plow plowing or not your taking up more than NORMAL, *But all these trucks with 7.5ft-8ft 9ft whatever blades* running around looking like a small carnival ride is more likely to cause an accident than anything else. I had a guy come at me last storm with 10 strobe light bar full corner strobes I almost drove into the woods being blinded....


 Technically anything 9 feet wide or more is considered an oversized load (at least in MA).

With that said I agree with the article. I plow streets for my town and from the time I get that call till the time I pull in my driveway my strobes are on (mini lightbar for now). Thats what i've been doing and what I will continue to do. ussmileyflag


----------



## FisherVMan

I have found that the guys that seam to be the most disturbed about me having alot of lights on my truck; were always the guys that didn't have many ????? I seam to remember a story about a fox that didn't get the grapes...............
The single biggest supporters of "no lights" will always be the obese town cop with a tin badge that doesn't want ANYONE except him to have ANY lights at all; As *HE *will most certainly need; *all *the attention he can possibly get ?????


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Hope this is my last post to this thread*

OK here is what I do (case in point this last snow storm we had 12" with blowing and drifting snow). In travel to help pull one of my trucks out when I came across a stuck vehicle I would turn on my caution light as I was either going around or checking to see if anybody was in the vehicle, this was to warn the cars that were following the path that I had cut through the snow drifts behind me. Next when I would drive from one site to another my light was off until about one to two blocks away as to let any driver know that I was about to turn into and or drop the blade to open the drive/approach. This to me gives plenty of time for any motorist to notice my lights and slow down and or move over if it's more than lane in the same direction. I never back out into the right of way without throughly checking that traffic is clear (as I'm sure you all do this), light or no lights I DON"T HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY. Does it upset me that I have to wait for traffic absolutely it does, but I'm not going to pull out and expect that the oncoming vehicle is or can stop. I feel that running all the strobe/rotators/LED's/ or what have you during a snow storm is like driving with your high beams on, the snowflakes catch and reflect the light emitted by your lights which make it harder to see while driving. Those are just my thoughts...good luck out there guys.


----------



## Too Stroked

DJ Contracting;1236468 said:


> OK here is what I do (case in point this last snow storm we had 12" with blowing and drifting snow). In travel to help pull one of my trucks out when I came across a stuck vehicle I would turn on my caution light as I was either going around or checking to see if anybody was in the vehicle, this was to warn the cars that were following the path that I had cut through the snow drifts behind me. Next when I would drive from one site to another my light was off until about one to two blocks away as to let any driver know that I was about to turn into and or drop the blade to open the drive/approach. This to me gives plenty of time for any motorist to notice my lights and slow down and or move over if it's more than lane in the same direction. I never back out into the right of way without throughly checking that traffic is clear (as I'm sure you all do this), light or no lights I DON"T HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY. Does it upset me that I have to wait for traffic absolutely it does, but I'm not going to pull out and expect that the oncoming vehicle is or can stop. I feel that running all the strobe/rotators/LED's/ or what have you during a snow storm is like driving with your high beams on, the snowflakes catch and reflect the light emitted by your lights which make it harder to see while driving. Those are just my thoughts...good luck out there guys.


That's pretty much exactly what I do. Nice post!


----------



## DJ Contracting

Thanks Too Stroked...opp's I sad that the last post was going to be my last time posting on this thread lol


----------



## Maleko

DJ Contracting;1236468 said:


> OK here is what I do (case in point this last snow storm we had 12" with blowing and drifting snow). In travel to help pull one of my trucks out when I came across a stuck vehicle I would turn on my caution light as I was either going around or checking to see if anybody was in the vehicle, this was to warn the cars that were following the path that I had cut through the snow drifts behind me. Next when I would drive from one site to another my light was off until about one to two blocks away as to let any driver know that I was about to turn into and or drop the blade to open the drive/approach. This to me gives plenty of time for any motorist to notice my lights and slow down and or move over if it's more than lane in the same direction. I never back out into the right of way without throughly checking that traffic is clear (as I'm sure you all do this), light or no lights I DON"T HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY. Does it upset me that I have to wait for traffic absolutely it does, but I'm not going to pull out and expect that the oncoming vehicle is or can stop. I feel that running all the strobe/rotators/LED's/ or what have you during a snow storm is like driving with your high beams on, the snowflakes catch and reflect the light emitted by your lights which make it harder to see while driving. Those are just my thoughts...good luck out there guys.


Agreed....

Thats about what i do as well.
I dont drive down the highway with all my disco lights on. :laughing:


----------



## forbidden

And here I was going to install a multi colour undercar led kit onto the bobcat and tie it into the radio system.....


----------



## show-n-go

I do not drive on the highway with my lights on but on backroads i do, and the main reason for that is they are narrow and some people like to ride the center line, so with my light on it will tell them that i have a plow right on that line and it would likely hurt them if they hit it. But i don't have 600 lights going. Just my led on the roof.


----------



## Dissociative

show-n-go;1236904 said:


> But i don't have 600 lights going. Just my led on the roof.


well, sounds like we need to fix you up son!....lets get ya some disco action...:waving:

this thread is entertaining...its a lose lose argument that goes nowhere yet it wont die..LOL


----------



## DrakeSabitch

*Forbidden*, the fact that you have the time to "break down" my post is remarkable.. i laughed through the whole thing. thank you!


----------



## daninline

I only run them when needed in or near the road or traffic.
I really hate it when people drive around all day with them on, in one town they pull you over if you have them on so good luck.

I even saw one guy speeding up the road with all kinds of lights going during a storm to only pull into a parking lot to get food give me a break. I bet they push accross the road too........lazy


----------



## forbidden

You were such an easy target.... your comments made me laugh as well. Your complete lack of professionalism is unreal.....


----------



## DrakeSabitch

WOW you take this way too seriously.


----------



## wizardsr

DrakeSa*****;1237285 said:


> WOW you take this way too seriously.


Some people are sensitive about their addiction problems...


----------



## PTSolutions

> this thread is entertaining...its a lose lose argument that goes nowhere yet it wont die..LOL


thats why i refuse to post anymore...dangit! its like a black hole...


----------



## forbidden

Insert coin to start game from where you left off.... ok now I'm trolling. Still going to do the led kit on the bobcat though, that would be priceless and it would be guaranteed that people would look at it while working at night.


----------



## justme-

forbidden;1237250 said:


> You were such an easy target.... your comments made me laugh as well. Your complete lack of professionalism is unreal.....


So now we've degenerated from Ego versus safety into Professional versus unprofessional...
Classy guys, really classy...

And it's always us single truck small time guys who get pointed to as unprofessional regardless...

I'd live to see an example of a Canadian Rolling Light Show such as is being complained about for one...I have yet to see a vehicle outfitted and using amber warning lights (mind you AMBER not clear - clear are a hazard and are very blinding) in any conditions that is blinding or distracting to other operators - now I've encountered several police cruisers and emergency vehicles that have blinding light bars, and the LED tail lights on several production cars, such as the Cadillacs, are blinding and distracting to most people I know. I'd love an example, otherwise this just seems like a teenager listening to loud music and the ol' man complaining to turn it down...

There are laws in every state about light usage regardless if they are enforced by the PD and they are often interpreted by the officer on scene as needed. Warning lights are required on all vehicles operating on public roads when they are deemed a hazard to other operators in this state - the act and operation of plowing snow is considered a hazard and by plowing snow I mean blade down pushing the stuff and backing/driving onto, into, off of, said public road. Light color and location is also regulated, tho very rarely ticketed or enforced around here.
(Blue light is only for police/ambulance flashing or static, white can only face forward and can not be in headlights which would be considered Wig Wags by the state, red can only be used on fire/emergency vehicles except OEM tail/direction/marker lights, green/purple etc are restricted from use.)

Comparing our trucks to a Doritos truck or a UPS truck is apples and oranges- those trucks are designed for carrying the load they have and have no additional equipment added to them. Will a loaded cement truck take longer to stop than my 3/4- you bet but I doubt you'll be seeing many loaded cement trucks out in a blizzard at 10 pm...and they are designed to haul the weight and load they are carrying- thus not any more of a hazard to the operating public than a Civic. Adding an plow blade and/or sander is in some respects in the design capabilities but in others creating a hazardous situation beyond design limitations and common vehicle design.


----------



## Hubjeep

Maleko;1233833 said:


> I have noticed when my lights are on on the road, other drivers are more cautious, stay further back etc... This i like, it means they NOTICE me... So they are more careful.


This.

I don't plow "professionally", only a couple friends driveways, and enjoy driving around pulling people out who are stuck, leaving my rear amber lights on tends to keep people off my tail in case I pull over to help someone, it also lets them know I am not just some scared-of-snow-azzhole driving souper-slow and may be stopping on the side of the road. :waving:

There has been numerous times I have commented to myself "wow, I would probably have not have seen that truck if it was not for it's warning lights" when driving on public roads during snow storms.


----------



## CPSS

> Stewart says that police can ticket private plow drivers who refuse to turn their warning lights off while on the road.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## clydebusa

7d9_z28;1234301 said:


> i think its ridiculous when people ARE plowing, at NIGHT, backing into the ROAD, with NO lights on. some ive seen this season have a light on the roof and its not on. its always one extreme or the other. i turn mine off between jobs, except the day of the blizzard. the wind was blowing snow so bad visibility dropped to zero at points. so i left my lightbar on. there was a guy following me, and i turned into a driveway i was going to plow, he pulled up and THANKED me for having them on, cause thats how he knew where the road was! so, in extreme scenarios, im a believer in driving with the lights on


I am with you!


----------



## 7d9_z28

clydebusa;1245870 said:


> I am with you!


Thank You!


----------



## cameo89

I never drive on the road with my warning lights on! Now if im hooking up a stuck car/truck ill turn them on while pulling them out, but soon as I unhook and get back into my truck I turn them off.
I agree with the guys that say we install warning lights to be noticed WHILE PLOWING, if we run them all the time then most people will be amuned to them then we mine as well use no lights and spend our lighting money on something else!

Any warning light on the public roads should not be used unless your police, fire, emt, county/Dot and I guess trash company's! Any privet plower for commercial or residential should only use warning lights when on their job site.
Just my. 02¢


----------



## yamahatim

This argument always makes me :laughing:

There are several points brought up here that may not be "ego" as forbidden mentioned, but maybe ignorance....no maybe ego in some cases.

Protouchgrounds wrote: "im driving down a road and need to stop and turn into a driveway, you think that D-bag following 5' behind me with snow/ice covered roads is going to make the stop?? I've seen far too many darwin drop-outs on the road."

How can you expect the drivers around you who are looking at all your flashing lights to notice your little lonely and bleak turn signal and your intentions of turning? Your light should only be on when you are actually plowing as needed for visability. Your argument, IMO, would cause more accidents, especially if the moron is already following too close.


DrakeSabich wrote " Bottom line, I get so pissed when people dont slow down or stop for me when i'm backing out of driveways or turning around in the street." 

You then have to ask yourself...who has the right of way? The drivers on the road have the right of way no matter what job you are plowing privately. You must yeild to them. But this is the best and only time I feel you need your lights on, not while driving to the next job. 


Justme wrote "There are enough issues with trucks passing in opposite directions with blades on and having limited space, especially this winter with snowbanks taking up so much of the roads, sometimes the light is what catches the other driver's attention and makes them realize there is a truck and plow coming the other way- maybe I should put down the phone, stop texting, pay attention" 

REALLY? How about a vehicle with a trailer that is 101" wide? Should they have a flashing beacon too? Delivery trucks? RV'ers? Soon every one will have flashing lights just to be seen. Siezure city here we come! It is more distracting for a driver who is mezmarized or staring at your lights on while driving down the road that it takes their attention away from other real and potential hazards on the roadway. 


TopDJ wrote: "I run a quad rotators on a code 3 light bar its older, I turn off 2 of the 4 between jobs, I found that running between jobs I get passed and people pull in front of me not noticing the plow they come close to hitting it. Since they are passing me then pulling in too soon this would look like I hit them." 

Did you ever think they are passing because they are blinded or distracted by your flashing lights? Do you run your light if you're taking your plow to the car wash or to get serviced?


7d9 z28 wrote: "i think its ridiculous when people ARE plowing, at NIGHT, backing into the ROAD, with NO lights on. some ive seen this season have a light on the roof and its not on. its always one extreme or the other. i turn mine off between jobs, except the day of the blizzard. the wind was blowing snow so bad visibility dropped to zero at points. so i left my lightbar on. there was a guy following me, and i turned into a driveway i was going to plow, he pulled up and THANKED me for having them on, cause thats how he knew where the road was! so, in extreme scenarios, im a believer in driving with the lights on" 

This is an 'okay' scenerio, however you still need to be carefull when you turn off the roadway, make sure your signal is visable to other drivers so they know your intention.


Bottom line is that private contractors do NOT need their lights on while driving. I agree, you can't fix stupid and there are alway going to be distracted drivers, but we don't need to contribute to that problem. Beacon lights on the roadways are for those clearing snow from them or responding to emergencies. They are necessary for us only when in use on the jobsite, but no where else. If you wanna run while driving, go ahead and run them, but don't b!tch when your local or state governing bodies ban them totally.

I don't mean to sound like a d!ck, I'm just stating the obvious.


----------



## topdj

ya but my code 3 bar is is all I have, no strobes its not even that bright compared to strobes and led strobes. and no I don't run the lights in the daylight unless its snowing enough to impair visibility.
And this year I have had no lights because I was trading my truck for a new one and have not had the time to buy a mount kit.

I'm prob going to sell the code 3 and get a backrack, I want a cleaner look on the new truck, using a mini led bar and putting some regular led lights on the backrack hooked up to my brakes and signals


----------



## WesternproGMC

here is a different article about amber lights hope this will clear this up:laughing: http://www.9wsyr.com/content/news/your_stories/story/Warning-lights-atop-private-snow-plows/j2IEk3hRUU-GDpQ1ziCgdQ.cspx

i do driveways and at the begin all i used is my 4way. One night i was pulling a friend out, i was park in the other lane pointed in to traffic a cop stop by and parked in frond of me i also had 2 reflective triangle set up too. With all that we had a car come flying past and take out a triangle. PEOPLE DONT CARE if it a cop or not they still drive like a**hole when there snow on the ground.

now i have a led beacon light that when i plow is on from the time i pull out of my drive till the time i get back. next year i plan to have led lights on the side and back

i dont know anyone who has been pulled over around here for it and everyone around here drives with them on. BUT when i see amber lights i still be careful.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Well considering I got ticketed last year for *NOT* having lights, now I can ticketed *FOR* having them. Great. Love this State ... most of the time.


----------



## YardMedic

dakotaskustoms;1257258 said:


> Well considering I got ticketed last year for *NOT* having lights, now I can ticketed *FOR* having them. Great. Love this State ... most of the time.


Well, just be smart about using them! Stupid not to have lights, stupid to leave them on between places.


----------



## mikes-plow

I agree light is on when plowing even if it is a one pass drive, Light is off when driving to next customer.


----------



## JDiepstra

I find my strobe lights to be annoying when they are on, to myself! I turn them off whenever I can do so safely.


----------



## MrPLow2011

Maleko;1234120 said:


> Can you please explain how this is an EGO thing?
> How is it different from someone having nice rims, paint etc??
> 
> Does this mean they want everyone to LOOK at them ?
> 
> If it bothers you That much call the cops then. bet they dont do anything.
> 
> Think, What do you do when you see any type of flashing light? you slow down and proceed with caution right? Im not saying i have my lights on for people to slow for me but, at least they will see me before they see you with no lights on.





DrakeSa*****;1234181 said:


> Lights have nothing to do with ego, thats the most ******** thing i've ever heard. I think everyone should run lights with the blade down or up. Without the plow or sander, then thats a different story. We have 8foot+ metal things hanging off our trucks, they're an extra hazard on a public road, especially around here where 2 lane roads are now reduced to 1.5 or even 1 lane roads, especially the narrower rural roads, with all the extra snow. Who gives a S___T who has more lights then the other guy. people like to have them, but yes sometimes you can go too far with them. Bottom line, I get so pissed when people dont slow down or stop for me when i'm backing out of driveways or turning around in the street. i keep my lights running about 95% of the time, and yet people still think they can squeeze by me or fly by with out a single care. lights or no lights, people will still be stupid and careless on the road around plow trucks, but i'de rather be noticed somewhat with them, then be unnoticed without them. And if you get into an accident (someone hits you, etc), the insurance companies are going to ask, "did you have your warning lights on?" when you say no, who's fault is it going to be then?
> 
> And as far as hide a way strobes in Mass, ive never heard or seen anyone ticketed for having them, thats just stupid.


Yes in Mass people get ticket for strobes. But the problem is the way they have them wired. You cant wig-wag a set. They have to be flashing in same patern not side to side. So you have you t connect that syn wire.



tuna;1234271 said:


> The worst offenders are tow truck drivers,specifically ramp truck drivers who have lights on when there is no car on the tow bar just just one on the bed.There is no reason for them to run lights when the tail lights of the truck are not obscured.


Any car on the bed or in tow by law you have to have you lights on. Thats a mass law. i have friends that tow

As for ego. Stop and talk to a tow truck driver someday. They for some reason have the hugest egos about there strobes lights. And most of you on this board have some ego trip about your truck just like everyone. Else. I personal cant wait to buy a set of the new Atomic Leds for my markers. And then get to play with them next snow season. Is that an ego thing? yeah i would say so. But am i going to have a disco ball rolling down the street. Nope not all, nor do I want one. I personaly turn mine on when I leave my house and never turn them off during plowing. All my lots are with in a 5 mile radius and I back onto busy streets and plow Walgreens and Supermarkets. So no matter what they have to be on. But right now its a set of led's in tails and one mini bar, that will be replaced with atomic leds


----------



## m.$terner

imo if vision is impared during the night you should have a light on regardless.as to how many thats up to you.sometimes i run my rotators on top and sometimes i just use blinking orange flashers on my mx7000. And i always have the arrowstick flashing in the rear. Lets others see me, call it ego, call it whatever you want but bottomline is I dont want them to hit me because they did not see me.if I have a light or light(s) on then they really have no excuse to hit you unless they lose control of the vehicle which means they were probablly driving to fast in the snow in the first place. I also do a reasonable amount of towing and I run lights then the same way.If someone doesnt see me and that causes them to come across the center line or try to cut me off because im not going fast enough for there liking because they dont realize im driving a 5000 lb truck pulling a 1000 lb trailer with a load on it anywhere from 2500-8000 lbs then there an idiot. They still do it but not as much with the lights on. they take notice and if anything pay attention even if its for only a second. afterall If i have to swerve to miss them because they did something stupid and didnt see me then i lose control then guess who pays?? I do. if a couple of lights flashing on my roof can prevent that or decrease the chance of it happening then you better believe ill run those lights everytime im in a hazardous situation. now if you have the plow on and its light out during the day then turn the lights off.Everybody can see the truck itself unless there blind.


----------



## TOYMVR

The first time I get A Ticket for my Amber Lights I will stop Plowing out the Donut shop


----------



## mchur01

I had stopped into on of our plow suppliers this year after a storm, and there was a guy in there *****ing and buying a new light because he had been ticked by a state cop for not having one while plowing and backing out onto a public road. Ticket was written as, "Improper Lighting".


----------

